# Broadband Provider in West Delhi Vikaspuri



## meet6600 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi,

It's been 10 years using Airtel Broadband and need to change as till date all I pay for is service. Speed though good but FUP Limits plus over priced plans are now unacceptable for some one paying 2k per month. Only consistent thing I get is after sales which some times needs attention from Nodal officers. So to cut the long story short, what all options I have in Area mentioned in Title? Please suggest.
Last checked I have MTNL active in my area but service is stone age. Spectra net not available and same story with Nextra. Need more suggestions if they exist,

Regards


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 9, 2015)

meet6600 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's been 10 years using Airtel Broadband and need to change as till date all I pay for is service. Speed though good but FUP Limits plus over priced plans are now unacceptable for some one paying 2k per month. Only consistent thing I get is after sales which some times needs attention from Nodal officers. So to cut the long story short, what all options I have in Area mentioned in Title? Please suggest.
> Last checked I have MTNL active in my area but service is stone age. Spectra net not available and same story with Nextra. Need more suggestions if they exist,
> ...


Check with Siti, Tikona as well. I tried aith a number of them, none was ready to give service in my area, and with Tikona, it was the most pathetic. They didn't even respond. Finally got myself a local cable broadband provided by ANI Networks. The speed is good, plans are good in Laxmi Nagar, their base area of operations. However, here in Mohan Garden, it's pretty usable. I've opted for a 4Mbps plan that has unlimited download and FUP applies after 50GB and the speed comes down to 512Kbps post 50GB. Data speed is symmetric, which means both Upload and Download speeds are same (i.e. 4Mbps), and it is actually giving ~4Mbps. The plan costs Rs. 1200 incl taxes.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 9, 2015)

meet6600 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's been 10 years using Airtel Broadband and need to change as till date all I pay for is service. Speed though good but FUP Limits plus over priced plans are now unacceptable for some one paying 2k per month. Only consistent thing I get is after sales which some times needs attention from Nodal officers. So to cut the long story short, what all options I have in Area mentioned in Title? Please suggest.
> Last checked I have MTNL active in my area but service is stone age. Spectra net not available and same story with Nextra. Need more suggestions if they exist,
> ...



A friend of mine also put up at Vikaspuri. He's using Reliance broadband for around last 8-9 months and seems very satisfied with it. Maybe it will be worth giving it a try.


----------

